# Rapid Blaster ?



## Jdoyle (Nov 6, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 2:50:59 PM, on 11/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\BRMFRSMG.EXE
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\WinServices.exe
C:\progra~1\scansoft\paperp~1\pptd40nt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\tcpsvs32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\HIJACK~1.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] c:\progra~1\scansoft\paperp~1\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\BRMFLPRO\SetDefPrt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinServices] C:\WINNT\system32\WinServices.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37623.5253240741
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_5_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/racing/dodgespeedway/microsoft/wtinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = primetime.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = primetime.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = primetime.com


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you have yaha.l worm

fix here 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.yaha.removal.tool.html


----------

